# Looking for American Show Line Breeder in California



## jofolman (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi, can anyone please PM me information with reputable breeders or breeders they know from personal experience. 

Our 9 year old male long coat American and German blood line mix passed away due to hemangiosarcoma. We still have another 8 year old female and we are looking for a companion for her. 

We are looking for a male, preferrably long coat GSD. We would like for him to be calm, lay-back, around 80-90 lbs and doesn't spook easily (we do have a 2 year old niece and do plan to have children in about 2 years). We really would like to get a puppy from a breeder so that we can trace their bloodline and see it grow up. 

Budget would be around $1500.

We live near Los Angeles and would be willing to do up to 8 hour drive or so. We do not want to put our new puppy through the stress of being shipped and we would much prefer to meet our puppy and have our current dog meet him first as well. 

We are looking for an American show line because we did some research and found that most HAS is diagnosed in German work lines. This disease was very aggressive and we lost our dog very quickly (same day as he was diagnosed). So above all else, we just want a healthy dog that can live pass 10 years (we know health is not guaranteed but hope that the breeder kept in touch with its past liter and know what was their average life span).

And please don't recommend the pound because we already thought about it and decided to go with a breeder.

Thank you everyone in advance. Please PM me with any referrals and I will do more research on the recommended breeders.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Southern Pacific


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

The Marhaven dogs are about as healthy as you'll find in american show lines, although they do linebreed and inbreed to solidify type for the conformation show ring, and there's always problems somewhere in some litters from that. Finding a healthy american show lines dog is difficult. The info you have about hemangio being mostly in german lines is wrong tho. Hemangio is everywhere in shepherds.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

HAS has NOTHING to do with type of GSD. the ASLs are just as at risk. Most of the dogs I know that pass from Hemangio are over 10....closer to 12 - and seriously, it is a much quicker way to go than slow descent into DM.....I think you will have an easier time getting a sound West German Show line if that is the look and personality you want. Witmer Tyson is a reputable breeder in CA.

Lee


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Finding a healthy american show lines dog is difficult.


That's really not true.



> although they do linebreed and inbreed to solidify type for the conformation show ring


AmLines do not do this anymore or less than the other lines, though some of their breedings are much closer than I'd be comfortable with. But you'll find just as many working lines and WGSLs that are linebred, too



> there's always problems somewhere in some litters from that


I think what you mean is "There are always problems in some litters". Issues happen whether animals are linebred or outcrossed.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jackie, i should have prefaced my comments with "it's been my experience that...". thank you also for the input on other lines, i can only speak with experience to american show lines, and i was specifically thinking of the marhaven dogs. perhaps i should have left the "somewhere" out of "there are always problems in some litters", just too wordy in that sentence, lolol...the potential for problems in a linebred litter is greater, and an inbred litter even greater yet, than an outcross breeding.

i really do think it's very difficult to find a healthy asl shepherd these days. back in the day (pre-lance), there was bloat and hd...now..

ps...by any chance are you in the new castle that's right around the corner from ellwood city?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I used to breed ASL dogs. My dogs were linebred on Ch. Kubistraum's Kane and Ch. Stuttgart's Sundance Kid. Sundance Kid (Bear) was inbred on Ch. Dopple-tay's Hawkeye. Bear lived to be 13. I have two sisters that are linebred on Bear that are 12. Both are OFA good hips and elbows. 

It is not the linebreeding that creates problems, it is the dogs you choose to linebreed on.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

daphne and jackie, who is currently breeding healthy, sound asl shepherds and what bloodlines are they using?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> ps...by any chance are you in the new castle that's right around the corner from ellwood city?


Indeed, I am.

Katie Liz, the Brownhill and Kysarah dogs I have found to be absolutely WONDERFUL. I do not know how much Emily breeds anymore, but I do know she and Frank have done many co breedings, and have had long lived animals. Frank de Bem (Kysarah) is putting out dogs with absolutely *STELLAR* temperaments. Super super sound.

His boy, Talka, is producing wonderfully, and I have heard of no big health issues as of yet. Super long lived animals as well.

Wesson is a Trouble great granddaughter. Trouble recently died at the age of 11, but he was close to pushing 12. I talked to Steve Roda (who takes care of the majority of the dog stuff), and he was very kind and forthcoming with me about health issues, things like missing teeth, etc.

There's a lot of longevity through Trouble in my experience thus far.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ohmygosh, the property that is now Olde Stonewall (golf course), was my family's...i spent every summer of my childhood (a very long time ago), there in Ellwood. My grandfather's property and kennel was on VanGorder Mill Road. Family lore has it that he was one of the "original thirteen" who was instrumental in bringing the breed to America. 

to the OP, so sorry for the thread hijack. couldn't help myself, lol...


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*American Show Line Breeder in California*

Not too close to Southern California... Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - Home breed ASL shepherds in California.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do not know anything about ASL dogs but would be interested in your research on statistics or prevalence of HAS in different lines of dogs. I know there is genetic research ongoing for the disease.

A new thread on this would be very interesting I would think.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

katieliz said:


> ohmygosh, the property that is now Olde Stonewall (golf course), was my family's...i spent every summer of my childhood (a very long time ago), there in Ellwood. My grandfather's property and kennel was on VanGorder Mill Road. Family lore has it that he was one of the "original thirteen" who was instrumental in bringing the breed to America.
> 
> to the OP, so sorry for the thread hijack. couldn't help myself, lol...


Have eaten at the restaurant there - Shakespeare's - many times....right around where my horse lives (Fombell) - such a small world!

Lee


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

DeBruts in Oregon would be worth checking into.


----------

